# recognising already reported threads?



## Sidjanga

Hi,

with any thread that's a candidate for being reported, is there any way of recognising if somebody has already done so?

.


----------



## danielfranco

I don't know anything for sure, but I don't think you can know which threads have been reported unless you are a moderator.

So might as well just report away: if you see a thread that needs reporting, go ahead, make your day!

D


----------



## Paulfromitaly

It's not a problem if you report a thread that has already been reported by someone else.
As danielfranco suggests: report away!


----------



## Sidjanga

Thanks, but my question was of a rather general nature.

I just imagined -and was worried about- all the moderators almost being buried beneath or ploughing their way through avalanches of report messages... (and all the foreros, who in that time could write loads of valuable commentaries!), but my concerns may just be unfounded. 

Saludos


----------



## Jana337

Reports of the same post are merged into one thread so don't worry.


----------



## fenixpollo

I'm not sure about the answer to Emily's question, but I know that the more people report a problem thread, the better. If a moderator looks at the list of reports and sees that multiple people have reported the same thread, he/she knows that it's an important issue and it can be dealt with immediately. Plus, each separate report has the effect of bumping the report to the top of the list, making it "extra special".


----------



## elroy

I would also like to add that it is not terribly common for the same post to be reported multiple times, so the effects of that phenomenon - whatever they may be - are truly negligible.


----------



## Moon Palace

Regardless of the fact it doesn't bother moderators to have one post reported many times, I think it wouldn't be very agreeable for the poster (who may merely be inexperienced) to see that his / her post has been reported. It is best left unseen from my viewpoint because less harmful I believe.


----------



## fenixpollo

Moon Palace said:


> Regardless of the fact it doesn't bother moderators to have one post reported many times, I think it wouldn't be very agreeable for the poster (who may merely be inexperienced) to see that his / her post has been reported. It is best left unseen from my viewpoint because less harmful I believe.


Nobody but the moderators can see that a post has been reported.


----------



## Nunty

Moon Palace said:


> Regardless of the fact it doesn't bother moderators to have one post reported many times, I think it wouldn't be very agreeable for the poster (who may merely be inexperienced) to see that his / her post has been reported. It is best left unseen from my viewpoint because less harmful I believe.



Only the moderators can see which posts have been reported. A person whose post has been reported does not know it, and the fact that a mod has intervened doesn't necessarily mean that there was  report. Sometimes we notice things on our own. 

I'd like to add that reporting a post isn't like informing on someone to the police. The moderators are here to help keep the forums a smoothly running, pleasant, cordial, serious, academic place to discuss language. If someone is new and inexperienced, we try to help him or her get the hang of how things are done here. Of course, if someone is intentionally flouting the rules or disrupting, we have to deal with that, too.

We do our best to be discreet. Far more "modding" goes on invisibly by PM than is seen in the forums. We don't want to shame or embarrass anyone.

So I'd like to add my voice to the others and say, "Yes! Please do report," and we will keep trying to be helpful.


----------



## Moon Palace

fenixpollo said:


> Nobody but the moderators can see that a post has been reported.


I know, and I think it will be wholesome if it remains so.


----------

